# Saltwater Wednesday 20 Gooduns



## Steyr (May 4, 2017)

5-3-17 Beautiful day on the water
Light puppy breath breeze smooth as silk


----------



## gordwa (May 4, 2017)

Niceeeee


----------



## Sawbones (May 4, 2017)

Good job!!


----------



## Big7 (May 4, 2017)

Sweet...

I see the "convicts" third one up on the left side
of the pic.. What is it?

My eyes are getting old and on a lap-top.
 and i haven't lived on the coast 
in almost 20 years..

Mostly way out 3rd lane deep trips nowadays.
when I have the time and money. 

Bet that was/will be some good eating!

I love me a mess of "convicts".

Congratulations on a good trip!!!


----------



## FishermanSailor (May 4, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Sweet...
> 
> I see the "convicts" third one up on the left side
> of the pic.. What is it?



I believe it's a redfish.  Well Sheriff, I mean Steyr, I see you have "arrested" some more convicts.  I would suggest a death sentence by lethal grease.


----------



## Steyr (May 4, 2017)

FishermanSailor said:


> I believe it's a redfish.  Well Sheriff, I mean Steyr, I see you have "arrested" some more convicts.  I would suggest a death sentence by lethal grease.




2 redfish, the other is top row 2nd from the end.
And Yes !  They must " fry " for their crimes.......


----------



## GoshStosh (May 5, 2017)

Nice


----------



## GoshStosh (May 5, 2017)

Quick Question? 
I'm having trouble uploading photos from my phone. 
Any tips?


----------



## Steyr (May 8, 2017)

I had trouble also with iphone upload...
But if I use my camera they upload slick as a whistle !


----------

